# Fer xinès



## felixgata

Hola a tots:

Al llibre sobre els Kennedy que estic traduint, parla del seu assassí, Lee Harvey Oswald [Alik] i de com va conèixer la que seria la seva dona [Marina]:

Una setmana després, Marina i Àlik van coincidir en un altre ball. Llavors Marina ja sabia que ell era americà i es deia Lee, però li deien Àlik perquè *Li feia xinès*.

No sé ben bé com traduir la frase ressaltada en negreta. Us poso unes quantes versions, però no em satisfà cap:


Una semana después, Marina y Alik coincidieron en otro baile. Entonces Marina ya sabía que él era americano y se llamaba Lee, pero lo llamaban Alik porque Li *lo hacía parecer chino/lo hacía chino/sonaba a chino*.

Què en penseu? Se us acudeix alguna de millor?



Moltes gràcies per avançat,



Gata


----------



## Xiscomx

Sense poder fer una petita perífrasi resulta un poc estrangulada. De les teves, la que més m'agrada és _sonaba a chino._


----------



## felixgata

Gràcies, de nou  🙁.
Ara que ho torno a llegir, dubto: "sonar a chino" en castellà vol dir sonar extrany. Potser "sonaba chino"...

Salut!

Gata


----------



## Xiscomx

Ja! Però en castellà amb el significat de _'parecer, tener una cosa el aspecto o apariencia de aquello que se expresa'_ sempre duu un complement amb 'a': _sonar a algo_ _"suena a hueco"_ o _sonar algo a alguien 'esto me suena a frase hecha'_, em sembla que si la llevam sona com tu dius, col·loquial en la parla. Particularment crec que _'sonaba chino'_ a passat a ser una expressió fixa, però que si li afegim _'nombre'_, tot s'arregla per si sol: _*sonaba a nombre chino*_.

Esperem que plogui lo just i prou. Amén.


----------



## felixgata

De nou, una boníssima proposta, Xiscomx.
Quina sort que tinc de comptar amb gent com tu i els companys en aquest fòrum.

Moltíssimes gràcies!!

Gata


----------



## Penyafort

Doncs jo aquí dissenteixo. Són subtileses però crec que el _feia xinès_ en aquest context implica que no volien anomenar-lo Li perquè no volien que això el fes semblar xinès, i no només perquè Li sonés xinès.


----------



## felixgata

Doncs crec que tens tota la raó, Penyafort. 
"Lo hacía chino" seria la traducció literal, però no sé si m'acaba de fer el pes. Fa tants dies que tradueixo que ja em falla el criteri...

Moltes gràcies, de nou!!

Gata


----------



## Doraemon-

jo diria "_sonaba chino_", sense la preposició (_sonar a chino_ té una altra connotació), o millor encara un simple "_parecía chino_", i de pas incloem la doble interpretació que diu Penyafort de si només el nom o també ell podrien semblar xinesos.


----------



## felixgata

Moltes gràcies, doraemon-, de nou.
Em semblen molt acurades les teves propostes. 

Salut!

Gata


----------



## Seelewig

Coincideixo amb la proposta de "sonaba chino", i també amb l'opinió de Penyafort. Em sembla entendre que l'ambientació és a l'antiga Unió Soviètica. No sé si es podria tenir en compte que, per a nosaltres, Lee sona totalment anglès i Li xinès, però la Marina era russa, i en cirílic imagino que tant Lee com Li es transcriuen igual.


----------



## felixgata

Moltes gràcies, Seelewig. La traducció ja està entregada. 
Quan tingui una estona, uns informo del que vaig decidir.

Salut!

Gata


----------

